# Gesshin Hide back and stock and upcoming new items



## JBroida (Mar 9, 2012)

Almost all of the gesshin hide knives are back in stock... also, we have a lot of new items that will be going up on the website over the weekend (including some new deba sizes and some unique and interesting knives)...

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-hide.html


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 9, 2012)

I hope you're going to put up some good still photos of some of the flashy knives from the video you shot in New York.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 9, 2012)

heres a bit from the show


----------

